# Owen Mumford Autopen Classic - Device Alert



## Vanessa (Mar 18, 2009)

If anyone uses one of these pens then look at the following link for advice

http://www.nelm.nhs.uk/en/NeLM-Area...utopen-Classic-insulin-pen-injection-devices/


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Vanessa, I got one of these a couple of months ago. I'm pretty sure it's ok though - I would have thought that it would be obvious to people if it didn't work because it wouldn't squirt anything out when you 'primed' it. Still, will check mine, it might be an intermittent problem!


----------

